# Horse show tips!



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Lists, drawers, tubs, and practice.

Each horse gets a list of their own items, then a list of communal tack/items, and a list of feed rations.

A rolling container with drawers is my best friend. Banding supplies top drawer, whitening supplies second drawer, wipes and towels third drawer. All brushes and sprays go in an open crate. All blankets, slinkies, wraps, etc. in tubs. Halters, bridles, fake tails, and saddles in their own bags. 

Throw n go with maximum organization and visibility. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

1. get your required list of gear from your trainer, at the beginning of the year, so you have a month or two to buy everything needed.
2. pack your trailer a week before your first show. Aside from maybe a saddle or bridle, everything in the trailer should stay there. You should have a show bag with its own grooming supplies etc. All chairs, show pads, clothing etc. After each show take your clothing to the cleaners as needed, as put it back in the trailer. You should have a makeup and hair bag that stays in there.
3. Leave the rest to the trainer. A professional one, will have their act together and tell you when and where. The less decisions you have to make, the less you need to be dealing with and the more you can keep your mind on your riding.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My biggest tip: Be totally ready BEFORE your class starts. It is way better being ready and having to wait than rushing around like a chicken with it's head cut off. I always get to the show grounds, hang a hay bag and groom my horse from front to back. Gloss his hooves, braid his mane, show sheen him. Have his tack ready to be put on. It really helps


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Preparation is key! I love preparing for shows months before it actually happens. I find a checklist online (I may add some stuff) and I usually have separate stuff for shows like grooming kit and saddle pads and boots so I pack everything I don't need every day in advance, then I wake up super early. Say my class starts at like 9, and I live half an hour from our local showgrounds, I'd wake up at four (for dressage shows) because I take so **** long to braid. But for jumper shows I'd wake up an hour later. I make my horse look as nice as possible and 45 minutes before I have to get in the ring I get on so I get as much time as I need to warm up, just in case my horse is nervous or overly excited. If he's calm I don't want to overwork him so I just walk around for a long period of time, then go over my gaits and all the things I will need to do in my dressage test (or for jumping I would do some warm up jumps) and then when he feels good I'll walk him around until its time to get in the ring.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, preparation & lists. If you don't have your own trailer tack room, like oh vair oh suggested, tubs. My best advice is to get to bed as early as possible the night before the show and eat a substantial breakfast. My oatmeal & fruit has fueled me through a whole day without being hungry or eating crap food at the concession. I will pack some fruit & veggies and water too, quick snack to leave me more time between classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Spare halter and lead, spare complete bridle, spare girth. A pair of coveralls to protect your show clothes. Get them baggy so they are easy to slip in and out of. A dozen or so small rags. Once you are mounted, use one to wipe the dust off your boots then bring the horse's head around and wipe his bit. Just drop the rag, you can pick it up once the class is over. Use a clean rag each time. The judge sees boot dust and bit goobers as soon as you enter the ring.


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

Do as little as you possibly can the day of the show


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

I always get everything ready the day before I compete/ leave for the show and that way it is a less stressful and all you have to do is throw your horse into the trailer in the morning  hope it helps


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Lists. Pack the week before and clean your tack. If you have a separate show saddle/work saddle then just leave the work saddle and tack out for working the week before.



The day before the show is always bath day. My horse is the definition of a pigpen so I don't want to have to think about packing at the same time I'm trying to get him clean.

Having an ice chest with snacks food and drinks will help too. You'll save money, eat healthier and won't be waiting in line for food.

A little roller grooming kit is my saving grace when I'm waiting ringside and my horse somehow finds a way to make himself dirty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I list everything on my phone and pack the day before, then review again in the evening. I own my own trailer and such, so I typically have everything there anyway, but for some of the bigger shows I have to go through the whole **** tack room to get the things I need.

My advice is to put your tack in FIRST. Saddle, pad, bridle, boots. Those are obviously your most essential items and I cannot tell you how many times I've gotten to a show and gone, "CRAP! I forgot my skid boots!" or thought, "My bridle is in the trailer already", and then realized I had moved it to the barn tack room instead. Might seem silly, but if you're as scatterbrained as me, that will drastically help you.

Bring spares. I bring extra bits, boots, and a spare bridle/pad and a set of reins. When I barrel race, my mare breaks things. Bell boots mostly, but sometimes we might break a rein or a bridle (Darn pony plays with them while they are hanging from the trailer) 

Hay bags are good for long days, and water buckets. Some horses won't drink at shows so I bring gatorade or some form of electrolyte powder with flavor to put in the water. Selena, for example, like strawberry. None of my other horses give a ****, but princess does. :lol:

I have an over-the-shoulder bag for my grooming stuff. I only pack essential brushes. One face brush, one body brush, one curry comb, one mane and tail brush, and one hoof pick. Other than that, I pack wound spray, vet wrap, SWAT, fly spray, show sheen, mane/tail bands, essential oils, liniment, and AcuLife patches/Flair nasal strips. I'm kind of a freak about things, I like to have a lot more health supplies than actual grooming supplies.

As for you, bring extra show clothes. Just trust me. Also, don't get dressed before you groom/saddle. The risk of getting dirty or tearing something is always there as long as your clothes are on. I also pack a cooler of drinks. Lots of water, gatorade/powerade, mostly. Sometimes soda or juice but I don't really recommend it for a day of high stress/activity. If it's hot, I like to have my horse's ice boots in the cooler too, for the legs after we work. 

I like to bring snacks in a bag too, pack sandwiches, fruit snacks, crackers, cookies, whatever. I try to pack healthy but honestly I just grab things that are easy. I'm a huge fan of yogurt and granola though. 

Try to sleep the night before, but that's hollow advice coming from me who ranges about three-four hours before a show/race because I'm a neurotic insomniac. If you can't get enough rest, be sure to eat breakfast. Apples are really good, so is orange juice and sausage/egg/cheese. The food will wake you up.

That's all I got for now...lol


----------

